# Kimber moves next door.



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I work in Yonkers, NY. Kimber's factory, in the old section of Yonkers, is about 4 miles from my office. I was called in there once to work with them on a new take-down tool (which never went into production). The outside of the building looked to be 100 years old; the inside looked well-lit and busy with lots of workers and lots of CNC machines humming along.

I take my dog to work with me every day and I walk him several times a day. I usually walk south from our building. But yesterday he wanted to walk north so we did that. Less than 1/4 mile from our office I saw a sign on the driveway to a large abandoned factory that said: In case of emergency call Kimber (then there was a phone number).

I drove by there this morning on the way to work and drove up the driveway (you cannot see the building until you drive up that driveway). There is a new 10' tall fence and some construction vehicles on the grounds. 

It looks like Kimber is moving next door. I don't know if they are going to move the existing factory (in two small buildings) or use this as an extension factory. I assume that they will move. This building was built about 1960 - 1970 and is larger than the two old buildings they currently occupy.

Not really news worthy, but interesting to me (and my dog).


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

They should move next door to me, then maybe I could talk to an actual person, or at least scream "why don't you return your messages?????" over the fence.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

I wish I had a gun factory near me... crazy


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Good deal, great for the community as well.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I think Henry firearms in in NYC too isn't it? They make a few very nice rifles.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

MLB said:


> I think Henry firearms in in NYC too isn't it? They make a few very nice rifles.


I just looked them up and they are in Bayonne, NJ.

What surprises me the most is that there are a few gun manufacturers in one of the most anti-gun states in the USA. Massachusetts.


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

Jack Daniels is distilled in one of the few remaining parts of the country that is still prohibitionist. welcome to america, lol :smt082:smt1099


----------



## seikialice88 (Dec 9, 2011)

Packard said:


> I work in Yonkers, NY. Kimber's factory, in the old section of Yonkers, is about 4 miles from my office. I was called in there once to work with them on a new take-down tool (which never went into production). The outside of the building looked to be 100 years old; the inside looked well-lit and busy with lots of workers and lots of CNC machines humming along.
> 
> I take my dog to work with me every day and I walk him several times a day. I usually walk south from our building. But yesterday he wanted to walk north so we did that. Less than 1/4 mile from our office I saw a sign on the driveway to a large abandoned factory that said: In case of emergency call Kimber (then there was a phone number).
> 
> ...


Thanks you for the post.

__________________
Watch New Year's Eve Online Free


----------

